# long term rental Calahonda



## DurhamDeb (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi, and a big first time hello to everyone from a very cold, damp and wet Durham. Am looking for a long term rental (preferably unfurnished, 3 bed) in Calahonda from next April has anyone any ideas where I can start to look.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

DurhamDeb said:


> Hi, and a big first time hello to everyone from a very cold, damp and wet Durham. Am looking for a long term rental (preferably unfurnished, 3 bed) in Calahonda from next April has anyone any ideas where I can start to look.


Hi Deb and welcome to the forum,

You should go to google and type the words "long term rental Calahonda",
and the magical google search engine should do exactly what is says on the tin 

Regards, Dave


----------



## DurhamDeb (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi Dave,
Thank you for emailing me ....I have done the usual search engines and its difficult finding private rentals which ?I would prefer if possible, most are through agents and the majority of properties are 2 bed/2 bath apartments already furnished. Ideally I want something 3 bed, unfurnished, nice and light/airy not that I am picky off course....oh and it must have telephone/internet as I work for myself over here, the list gets longer lol . Am over in Calahonda for a week soon so will have a nosey then as well, I just thought someone on here might know someone who knows someone who etc lol. Take care and hope life isnt tooooo stressful over there 
Deb x


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

DurhamDeb said:


> Hi, and a big first time hello to everyone from a very cold, damp and wet Durham. Am looking for a long term rental (preferably unfurnished, 3 bed) in Calahonda from next April has anyone any ideas where I can start to look.


You will struggle to find anything unfurnished close to the coast. The majority of long term lets come from folk who thought that they could succeed with holday lets/used to live in them/got fed up with their holiday home, etc.

Also tenants have the whip hand over landlords in Spain and can demand a 5 years extension to their lease after the original period has expired with only nominal annual increases in the rent. This might suite some landlords but if there is suddenly a huge demand for resale property they could find themselves unable to sell.

I assume that you have your own furniture, why not look at putting it in storage in the UK and renting a furnished property? You would then have a far greater choice and the time to try to find something unfurnished at your leisure. Also if you are thinking about hauling your furniture from the UK get a quote, I've heard of £1200 fuel bills plus passage, wages, and stop off payments.


----------



## DurhamDeb (Oct 8, 2008)

crookesey said:


> You will struggle to find anything unfurnished close to the coast. The majority of long term lets come from folk who thought that they could succeed with holday lets/used to live in them/got fed up with their holiday home, etc.
> 
> Hi Crooksey thanks for that......when I lived in Calahonda before I owned a property so didnt have much to do with rentals but am a bit worried about purchasing at the minute but I understand completely what you are saying as have seen a lot of people give up and come back to the UK for various reasons. I recently bought a house full of new furniture or I would have just sold everything and rented furnished to save the hassle lol. Have started getting quotes etc from removal companies (am trying to be better organised this time which is not like me)
> Am over next week (appointments at schools etc) so will see what I can find out when I am there.
> thanks Crooksey x


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

DurhamDeb said:


> crookesey said:
> 
> 
> > You will struggle to find anything unfurnished close to the coast. The majority of long term lets come from folk who thought that they could succeed with holday lets/used to live in them/got fed up with their holiday home, etc.
> ...


----------



## DurhamDeb (Oct 8, 2008)

crookesey said:


> DurhamDeb said:
> 
> 
> > Hi DurhamDeb,
> ...


----------



## Davidakky (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi DurhamDeb,
Have a look at First 4 Property.
(SNIP) he is very good at what he does, reliable and not overly expensive.
He is called Previn Menon and his wife is called Henna. They are resales specialists in distressed properties but many of his clients are now turning to rentals so he has some very good properties and very cheap.
(SNIP)
David


----------



## DurhamDeb (Oct 8, 2008)

Davidakky said:


> Hi DurhamDeb,
> Have a look at First 4 Property.
> he is very good at what he does, reliable and not overly expensive.
> He is called Previn Menon and his wife is called Henna. They are resales specialists in distressed properties but many of his clients are now turning to rentals so he has some very good properties and very cheap.
> ...


Hi David, Thanks for that, am also looking at La Cala as well...having thought it through a bit more it will be a more suitable place for me I think, but once again thanks for taking the time to reply to me 
Deb


----------



## Davidakky (Oct 14, 2008)

DurhamDeb said:


> Hi David, Thanks for that, am also looking at La Cala as well...having thought it through a bit more it will be a more suitable place for me I think, but once again thanks for taking the time to reply to me
> Deb


Hi DurhamDeb,
They deal with properties from Benalmadena to Marbella and themselves live in Riviera so I am sure they will be able to find you something.
Regards,
David


----------



## DurhamDeb (Oct 8, 2008)

*School sorted, still unsure of what area though lol*

Evening everyone....just got back from a week in Calahonda to look at schools for my 9 year old. Have decided on St Anthonys again as she went there when she was 4/5 and there are still some children there that remember her which will help initially I think. Bit of a dilemma deciding where to live though, have lived in Calahonda previously so feel comfortable there BUT this time I need to make a new life for myself as well as look after my daughter and not 100 per cent sure if Calahonda is right for what I need. I do like La Cala but a few people suggested that there were a few'problems' there and not knowing it intimately myself its unnerved me a bit, around La Noria was quite nice and in an ideal location (very close to La Cala and the school) Any thoughts anyone .....


----------



## Davidakky (Oct 14, 2008)

DurhamDeb said:


> Hi David, Thanks for that, am also looking at La Cala as well...having thought it through a bit more it will be a more suitable place for me I think, but once again thanks for taking the time to reply to me
> Deb


Try Hamiltons. They have a shop in the square in La Cala and specialise in rentals in that area.
Cheers,
David


----------



## DurhamDeb (Oct 8, 2008)

Davidakky said:


> Try Hamiltons. They have a shop in the square in La Cala and specialise in rentals in that area.
> Cheers,
> David


Hi David,
Thanks for that, have had a look at their website and there is quite a bit on it so cheers. Have been told to not look seriously until the turn of the year which makes sense I suppose as I cant move out properly til March/April but its good to be able to see that there is plenty about to rent. Many people have suggested that it would be difficult finding unfurnished but have noticed there are quite a lot.
Take care, speak soon


----------



## caitoxose (Mar 10, 2012)

*hello*



Davidakky said:


> Hi DurhamDeb,
> They deal with properties from Benalmadena to Marbella and themselves live in Riviera so I am sure they will be able to find you something.
> Regards,
> David


hi deb,
after living in the uk for almost 23 years i've decided to sell my property here and go back to spain. i'm thinking renting for a few months until the house is sold so i can buy something in spain. ideally i would like a bigger house so i can do b&b.
how did you get on in the end? did you move? the entry goes back to 2008 and i just found it.
cheers


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

caitoxose said:


> hi deb,
> after living in the uk for almost 23 years i've decided to sell my property here and go back to spain. i'm thinking renting for a few months until the house is sold so i can buy something in spain. ideally i would like a bigger house so i can do b&b.
> how did you get on in the end? did you move? the entry goes back to 2008 and i just found it.
> cheers


:welcome:

just about none of the posters on thei _very_ old thread have visited the forum for years 

why not start a new thread for yourself - it will attract more interest


----------



## caitoxose (Mar 10, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> just about none of the posters on thei _very_ old thread have visited the forum for years
> 
> why not start a new thread for yourself - it will attract more interest


hi,

yes, i realise that the posting is very old. just thought the person may receive it in their inbox and may wish to share. but, yes, you are right. i will start another thread.

thank you.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

caitoxose said:


> hi,
> 
> yes, i realise that the posting is very old. just thought the person may receive it in their inbox and may wish to share. but, yes, you are right. i will start another thread.
> 
> thank you.


----------

